# everything



## prtzllife

I'd like to know how to say "everything" in as many languages as possible.
I the language makes a distinction between pronoun and noun, then put both please. Thank you!


----------



## Mikey_69

Everything (English)
Todo (Spanish)
Tudo (Portuguese)     ['Todo' in Portuguese mens 'all']
Tout (French)
Tutto (Italian)    ['Tutti' in Italian is the plural of 'all', ex. everybody/all people = tutti]

Those are all the languages that I can currently translate the word "everything" into..., hopefully it helped in any way.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:*
her şey


----------



## elroy

Arabic: كل شيء 





prtzllife said:


> I the language makes a distinction between pronoun and noun, then put both please.


 What do you mean?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Russian: всё (vsyo)


----------



## Alijsh

*Persian*: *hamechiz* (*hame*: all; *chiz*: thing). *harchiz* (*har*: every, each, any). In spoken (Iranian) Persian the *chiz* becomes *chi*, resulting in: *hamechi*,* harchi*


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: Vse!

Croatian:   Sve!


----------



## Nizo

*Esperanto*:

_ĉio_


----------



## michimz

Nahuatl: Nochin


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Viskas


----------



## Hal1fax

Polish: Wszystko


----------



## muguete

Hungarian: minden


----------



## Lingvisten

Danish: alt/alting


----------



## kiyama

Catalan: tot


----------



## Encolpius

*Czech*: vše, všechno

*Slovak*: všetko


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Όλα»
'ola
all, everything


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: *alles* (funnily we do have iedereen/ everyone but not *iederding/ elkding, whereas _all_ is not quite the same as _everything_, so I think). Same in German. 

@ Apmoy: nothing like _panto_-... ?


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _kaikki_ (G _kaiken_, P _kaikkea_)



> @ Apmoy: nothing like panto-... ?



I would've expected this, too. Doesn't _panta rhei_...?


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> Dutch: *alles* (funnily we do have iedereen/ everyone but not *iederding/ elkding, whereas _all_ is not quite the same as _everything_, so I think). Same in German.
> 
> @ Apmoy: nothing like _panto_-... ?


Frankly, I forgot it...of course «Πάντα» ('Panda) or «τα πάντα» (ta 'panda) is a verbatim translation for "everything"
Thanks ThomasK and Sakvaka


----------



## ThomasK

Well, those young Finnish philosophical philologians are well informed indeed !

But: how about this difference ? 
_All is well that ends well. _
_Everything is fine. _

Do you have that variation in any of your languages ?


----------



## sakvaka

ThomasK said:


> Well, those young Finnish philosophical philologians are well informed indeed !


 
... and stuck in the centuries BCE. 



> But: how about this difference ?
> _All is well that ends well. _
> _Everything is fine. _


 
There's no difference in our language.
_Loppu hyvin, kaikki hyvin._
_Kaikki on hyvin._


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: всичко (vs*i*chko).


----------



## Csaba

Romanian: tot


----------

